# Update on skin allergy



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have just got Bella back from the vets about the skin allergy she has going on at the moment.

There is a possibility it is mange, she is on antibiotics for a week and we have been given another form of frontline, we have to give it to her on Saturday as she has just been


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi angie,

Sorry not been on for a few weeks again. What has happens with bella. Has she what looks like hives or is she losing patches of fur


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hiya, hope your ok and Flynn is well. 

Bella had an accident about 4 weeks ago, she jumped over a fallen tree and a branch ripped the skin off her front leg. She had to have a collar for 10 days. Since taking the collar off she has been itching like mad and has 3 real bad bald patches on her chest and then more smaller bald patches on her legs and head.

We took her to the vets this morning as it was getting worse, they suspect it is mange, the contagious one. They cannot be certain but because she is always rolling in fox poo and whatever else she can they think that is what it is.
I'm not so sure as it is also contagious to humans and we are all fine. Just wait and see how she gets on


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

It's strange coz Flynn is exactly the same. That's another reason as to why we feed him James well beloved because it's meant to be brilliant for sensitive skins. His skin can be bad. He gets little TNT bald patches that disappear as soon as I notice them. He had one bad patch on his front leg that got worse and worse. Never scanty just lost the hair and got bigger. It didn't seem to bother him. The vet didn't seem to know what it was and told me to see how it went on. Anyway within 3 weeks it had started to get smaller and thebfur grew back butane still suffers from these tiny bald patches. They don't develop into anything. It's strange. Unless it's something within their bloodlines x


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Iv just been reading about bellas accident. Glad she is better now. Sounded nasty x


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We feed Bella James Wellbeloved to, I really don't no. The vet said they are ruling out Mange before they start any tests as she rolls in all sorts when we are walking her and there are lot of foxes about here.
She isn't itching as much as she was, just think if it is that type of mange we would have it, especially me as I have skin problems myself. Who knows...
Yes her accident was awful, she is not a pretty sight with being shaved on her leg twice and now these bald patches. Bless her. Hopefully a holiday in the lakes will do us all some good


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Will defiantly do some good  and meeting up with her brother . I can't wait to see their reaction to each other. I wonder if they will no. Please would u post some pics of bella when u have time. I would love to see some pics of her. I can't post pics at the min coz my laptop has decided to have a funny do n iv only got my I pad which won't upload pics :-( x


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I no we are really looking forward to our holiday, we get to the lakes on the 15th of December and are there till the beginning of January. Nearer the time I will message you my mobile number, Bella will love it. We looked after an older vizsla last week, about 20 months and a girl. Thought they would have a ball, but she didn't want to play and Bella wouldn't leave her alone. Poor girl never left my side 
I will put some pictures on later, they are on my husbands phone. We have a great video of her swimming a little but it won't let me put it on here for some reason. Either that or I haven't a clue what I'm doing


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Margo my other dog is like that. He's only 3 but doesn't want to play most of the time. Flynn has eventually learnt to just leave him alone. I've just uploaded 3 pics of Flynn. It's let me do it on my phone. They need to be approved first I think before anyone can see them x


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

The pics haven't come up yet? Will be great to see some and compare Flynn and Bella 
Will have another look later.


----------

